# RE: FET success 1 day 5 blastocyst?



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies
As the title says we have 1 blastocyst in the freezer...(after 2 failed ICSI)

Wondering whether to try a natural FET next before embarking on another ICSI (probably at another clinic).    

Anyone had success with 1 blastocyst? - not sure on odds of thawing etc...

Thanks  
Wobs


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

seek as much advice/opinions as possible.  

if you still have age and funds on your side i think i would do a full ivf first.  reason, (a) it might work, (b) it might not work but you may obtain more embryos to freeze.  

fyi, the cost for FET for me is £800 if the embryo(s) survive the defrostation process and £500 if they don't.  i have read that 50% of embryos do not survive being defrosted however my consultation reckons that it is lower.

hope this makes sense and is of some help with your decision.

all the very best

m
x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Thanks v much for the reply M (see you on 2WW keeping fingers crossed for you! )
We are in two minds....We would like to change clinics for our next full ICSI as have kind of lost faith in our current clinic, but we have one frozen blastocyst.  So we thought if we tried it first a) it might work b) if it works, by the time we had our next full cycle say in a year or so time IMSI might be around more c) difficult to move embryos?to new clinic.  If we have a new cycle at the new clinic we then might end up with frozen embies at both.....
I'm 35 so not too old, but not that young either!
I might speak to my clinic & check what their defrost rate is I think...
difficult one!
As you say will seek more opinions!
Anyone else pls?
Many thanks
Wobs


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Wobs,

Seems like you are in a similar position to us    We have just had our 2nd failed ICSI, we had two grade one's transfered and the remaining embryo's were taken to blast, with one of them reaching the grade to be frozen on day 6.

At the moment I really don't feel that I can face another ICSI attempt for some time, so we are considering a FET in the New Year as I gather that this will be a lot less stressful, emotionally and physically, than a fresh cycle. However, as we only have 1 and therefore no fall backs if it doesn't survive the thaw I have some serious concerns. 

Although I don't like it to be about money, we're not in a position in which we can ignore the cost factor and it was quite expensive getting this one through blast and frozen. The reduced costs of a FET (as opposed to a fresh cycle) will make that more bearable. I don't want to go through the cost of another fresh cycle and the extra costs to freeze just to build up our frozen supply.

I do know of someone going through a FET and they were pretty much told not to expect much as they had to survive the thaw, transfer, implantation etc, but their frosties are day 2 and ours are at blast so hopefully this would increase the chances

I don't have any answers at the moment I'm afraid but we are going for our follow up consultation next week so I will let you know how we get on.

Just wanted to let you know that there are others in the same boat and will be in touch late next week.

Wiggy


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Wobs, I've in a similar situation to you in that i have one frozen blastocyst.  I think the chances for successful thawing are quite high.  This is what my clinic have said and alot of other people but nothing is ever 100% so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.

I would also use the frostie first before a fresh cycle.x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Wiggy & Tamelia
Thanks for your replies.
Sounds like you've both been through the mill a bit recently!
I've had a gap of a year or so since our last ICSI - mainly because we were waiting to see if we would get NHS treatment, but that now doesn't look likely (well if they ever make a decision  )so hoping to start treatment again soon.
Wiggy - Your ICSI sounds just like ours - 2 replaced & 1 frozen blast.  I sympathise with how you must be feeling after failed ICSI.  After the first ICSI I didn't feel too sad but after the 2nd was really upset.  I wanted straightaway to do our FET & we did actually try about 3 months later, but my body was still all confused (had had moderate OHSS) so we couldn't....Then after that needed time to sort myself out!  It does get easier in time though & I am now really positive/excited about our FET/next ICSI.
Tamelia - great to hear you were told the successful thawing rate was quite high.
I think we've more or less decided to go for FET...Hopefully a natural cycle.
Wishing you both lots of sticky vibes! & hope your consultation goes well Wiggy
take care 
Wobs


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI,
We also have a one frozen blast which we have decided to use in december. At our clinic (and all clinics are different) there is a 90% success rate in thawing and a 15-20% success rate of conceiving. We were successful with our last blast and if possible i don't want to have to go through a full cycle again so hence doing a FET. Also my eggs are now 2 yeras older so possibly better chance with the FET who is 2 years younger!
Good luck in whatever you decide
Andrea


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Andrea
Hadn't thought that - yes my embryo would be 2 years younger.  Good point!  Success for thawing & conceiving sound pretty good to me.
Good luck with it - sticky vibes for December!  You never know I may be joining you on the 2WW.  Just got to wait & make sure we are def. not going to get NHS funding & then we'll be starting on FET. These helpful replies have really made our minds up.
Thanks
Wobs


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I had ICSI earlier in the year and got 5 days five blasts. As our chances were quite good we were advised to just have one implanted and freeze 4 . Unfortunately, it was unsuccessful. We went on to have a frozen cycle and decided to have two put back in. They took 2 blasts out but only one survived, so they took out another one and that survived. We had two days 6 blasts (best grades too) but again were unsuccessful.

We were advised by the consultant to go for an unmedicated FET as this would be less costly and easier emotionally. However, we were due for out NHS cycle two months later so decided to go for that and keep the blast for another time ( although hopefully we won't need it). But like you it does mean I could end up with embryos at two different clinics as our NHS cycle is at a different clinic.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Acuna
Sounds like you've had a tough year.
Yep makes sense to do the nhs full cycle doesn't it & if you end up with frosties at two clinics then I guess worry about that later.  Anyway with lots of sticky vibes hopefully you won't need them  
I guess statistics are all very well, but there is no telling how each individual embryo will thaw/implant really.  Just have to hope!  I reckon statistically our chances our pretty low with one embryo but I guess you never know!
Wobs


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Wobs,

You know everything considered you would think it's been a tough year but it's actually been ok. I thuink because my husband and I are very open and realistic we have never got our hopes us. We have decided to have 3 fresh cycles and then stop and that way we know we will have given IVF a shot but we are not prepared to let it take over our lives indefintately.

I think you're right about stats etc. Our ICSI went technically prefect but no pregnancy. You only need one egg to make it work!!
Good luck


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Acuna.
You remind me of how I was when we started IVF...I will try to get back to that state of mind  
We've been waiting over a year now to find out if we will get NHS funding - each time told the decision would be in the next 3 months - and in that time although I have got on with stuff, I have felt I couldn't really plan stuff etc...! Daft really.
So thank you for reminding me that there is more to life that IF!!!  I knew really but think I had temporarily forgotten!  
We too decided on 3-4 cycles.  Trouble is I feel my first 2 cycles we mis-managed - got OHSS each time, so do I have to count those? hahaha!!
Anyway good luck with it all!
Wobs


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Wobs,    

I'm a little late in getting back to you and not sure how relevant this is anymore, but here goes anyway!

Our appointment at our clinic went really well last week. We saw a different doctor and he was lovely, very positive and having reviewed our notes said that he can't see any reason why txt shouldn't work. We have decided to do the FET in January with our little frostie which, as you know is already at day 6. I was surprised that he was so certain that I should do the FET with only 1 as I thought that there would be risks with the thaw etc. He thought that it was a fore-gone conclusion that we would do the FET first and said that it is a 90% thaw rate. Also, they thaw on the day, only takes a few minutes apparently!

I am going to have an unmedicated cycle as my cycle is very regular. I will be monitored by ultrasound from day 3 of my cycle and will take Ovitrelle to trigger ovulation. From then I will start taking cyclogest to boost the lining and transfer will be approx. 7 days later. 

If that doesn't work, he has suggested that I have a laparoscopy (which I'm not looking forward to) to check out the lining of the uterus to make sure there isn't anything there stopping implantation, and also do the NK cells test. They can then decide if we need any other txt before starting another fresh cycle in April. I already had blood taken last week to test for a whole load of stuff which I can't remember, sticky blood was mentioned I think?? If any of those come back then they can treat me during the FET with steriods and something else. (It's all written down at home.) He basically said that the BFN's were either due to my uterus or the quality of the embryo's. As I'm still young (in infertility terms) he doesn't want to concentrate too much on the embryo factor, hence the lap and blood tests. 

I'm not sure if you have made any decisions yet, but wish you lots of luck with your next txt and to all of the other ladies here that are embarking on another round of txt.       

Wiggy


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Wiggy
Sounds as if your consultation was v good & thorough.  Will be thinking of you in January!  
We have actually started on a natural 'ish' fet...90% sounds a v good thaw rate.
I'm having clomid day 2-6 and then taking pregnyl at ovulation time (on opk).  Having some scans to check.  Now on day 4....so keeping fingers crossed!  
Thanks for the reply
Good luck to all the ladies reading this post
Wobs
ps I've had a lap - an emergency one - and actually its fine, so don't worry about it.  Only had a few tiny scars, which have pretty much gone now too.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Wobs, Wiggie, Acuna, Aussiegirl and Michelle.  

I'm scheduled for my FET transfer tomorrow at 3.00.  I have one day 6 blasto frozen and really anxious about its chances of surviving the thaw.

Am expecting a phone call in the morning to tell me either way...hopefully it's before i start heading up to the hospital, can't tell the train to turn around.

I shall post and let you know how i get on.

Tam x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Tam
Hope it thawed...Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
They are thawing our one day 6 blast on Thurs & then transfer on Friday hopefully.  Like you I am anxious - but trying not to worry.  Sure by Thurs I'll be a bag of nerves!!!
Lots of luck & sticky vibes for your FET.
Wobs


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Wobs for the good wishes, had to phone 3 times before i could get an answer from them finally at 11.30!  But yes my little blasto has thawed and I'm off to collect it at 3.30.  I have never felt nerves like this, my stomach has done cartwheels all morning!  Good luck to you for Thursday, let me know how you get on.x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Great news Tam
Was thinking of you today!  
Lots of sticky vibes.  Hope the 2WW isn't too long!!!  When do you test?
Wobs


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Wobs, I test Saturday 29th...11 days.  Great news is that it managed to hatch out completely before transfer so just hoping it's a good sign.  Was hard work maintaining the full bladder though.x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Tam
Our embryo thawed too.  Found out yesterday pm but then had to phone again this morning to make sure it had survived the night.  It did thank goodness so had embryo transfer this afternoon.  Know what you mean about the full bladder  
My test date from my satelitte clinic is next Sat like you (14 days after ovulation), but the clinic in London where they do the transfers said 3/12....So not sure what to do now...I guess we'll test on Sat as they said...but its a bit confusing.
Anyway take care & hope you have a relaxing weekend.  My DH has just cooked a nice tea & been vegging in front of the telly!
sticky vibes to you
Wobs


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Dear Wobs and Tamelia,

Just wanted to blow you lots of sticky vibes.  I have one precious DS, the result of a FET and one remaining FET so have a very special place in my heart for all frosties and a v strong belief that it only takes one!   to you both for the next few days


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Thanks v much for your good wishes!  
Wobs


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Wobs and Tamelia,

Not long back from 2 week holiday so just catching up...............fantastic news that both of your embies survivied the defrost and transfer, very encouraging for the rest of us!

Hope that you are both keeping sane right now on the 2ww - why does it always go so quickly when you are on holiday and so slowly when it's waiting for a result    

I know that Wobs you were on a partly medicated cycle, at what stage in your cycle did they do the transfer?? My clinic have said that they would control the ovulation with ovitrelle (not on any other meds) and do the transfer 7 days later, which if that were the case this would be CD21. Would test day then be a week later or not? I'm a tad confused about it - doesn't take much though!

Best of luck to you both, 

Wiggy x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Wiggy
Hope you had a good hols!  Thanks for your good wishes.  I have to say I can't quite believe we are at this stage.  


I was kind of on a natural cycle, but to make sure I produced a good follicle (have PCO) & ovulated I had a few meds.  I had 50mg clomid days 2-5.  Then on day 12 I did a pregnyl injection as my follies were about right for ovulation.  Apparently I would have ovulated the day after the injection eg day 13.  Then they thawed on day 18 and replaced on day 19.  My satelitte clinic said I could test 14 days after ovulation eg. Sat29th - which is only  8dpt...Think the pregnyl would be out of my system then as it would be 2 weeks...

However I posted on peer support as the main clinic where I went for et said to test on Wed 3rd - 12dpt....


So don't think I had answered your question - all I know is that the 2ww is def shorter than doing a full cycle! Clear as mud!

Will be thinking of you when Jan comes. Exciting times!#
Wobs


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck to Wobs and Tamelia, sending you both lots of      for tomorrow!

Wiggy x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of me Wiggy, hope you had a lovely holiday?  Not long to go till you can start?

Good luck Wobs for tomorrow, how you feeling?

I don't think i will test tomorrow.  I've gone full circle from being a persistent tester to not wanting to at all!  Got to work tomorrow in a pub and cant face going in if it's bad news so have decided ignorance is bliss and have gone into denial until Sunday.
I have so many symptoms i don't know what to think.  Those drugs are cruel making you feel pregnant so i'm trying not to turn myself any crazier than i already am.

Tam x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Wiggy & Tam
Just to say sadly its a BFN for us 
AF arrived on Friday so I knew before I tested really.  Haven't ever made it to test day.
Felt desperately sad on Friday, but more rational yesterday and today.  During ET we asked about the grade of the blastocyst but they were very cagey so our suspicion is that it wasn't looking too good, but they didn't want to say.  Will be asking them.  The good news is that following my OTT response to clomid (5 follies on each side) I can prob use this on my next full cycle instead of gonal-f etc...So something positive has come out of it I suppose.

Really keeping my fingers crossed that its a BFP for you Tam  
And Wiggy sure your cycle in Jan will be great.  Let us know how it all goes.

Take care & sticky vibes
Wobs


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Wobs, so sorry to hear your news but glad you will be trying again and that the clomid will be used instead.  I guess that could save you money too couldn't it?
Bad news for me too.  I tested yesterday after work and 2 tests clearly showed BFN.  Stopped all drugs which hopefully in itself will make me feel better.  Have been so nauseous on it all.  It's so cruel isn't it the drugs fooling our bodies into feeling pregnant.  Just goes to show that symptoms mean nothing!!  I had tested 4 days before and got a BFN so wasn't totally shocked but nevertheless I cried buckets and feel really fed up and kind of angry today.  Just want AF to show now so can get past this and start looking to my next full cycle.
You going to start as soon as you can too?
xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Wobs and Tamelia, gutted for you both    

Your right, the drugs are so very cruel, giving us all of the symptoms like they do. Which ones were you taking, cyclogest?? Even when you test early, as I usually do, there's always that slight glimmer that come test day it may still be ok, so even when you think you know the result, it's still so upsetting to see that it really is a BFN and that that little glimmer of hope has gone.

I truly feel for you both, I know it's a rotten time and for some reason Christmas seems to make it even worse.

Take care of yourselves, have a few drinks and enjoy the parties if you can,

Wiggy xx


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Wiggy & Tam

Tam - so sorry for you!  Was really hoping it would work for you. Hope you are feeling a little better when you read this.

I hate not ever getting to test day, but in a way poss its better as at least when AF comes you are let down gently.  I just cried most of Friday!  But then a kind of calmness has descended.  I'm sure I haven't properly done all my crying yet - just hoping it doesn't come at work tomorrow in front of the kids! Think I'll be fine though.  We are starting christmas plays/making decorations so I am sure that will keep me busy!

Thank you Wiggy for all your kind words.  Luckily for me I wasn't on any drugs.  I did feel very different at the beginning of the week - was kind of stiff from my belly button down so really thought it had worked. Wouldn't it be great if someone could think of a way to pass the 2ww without even thinking about it!!

We've been hoping to get NHS funding as the age range is changing in our area - its been under review over a year now!!!  But they are allegedly going to be making a decision soon... So hopefully we can have a full cycle in the Spring.  I hope so anyway.  I would love to try sooner, but know from experience that actually I need longer to heal than I think I do!  When are you going to try again Tam?

Anyway enough rambling from me
this site really is a godsend!
take care
Wobs


----------

